# Pathfinder Single Turbo Project



## MyFirstNissanIsApath (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm planning on doing a single turbo on a 98 pathfinder.. I'm thinking that VG30ET exhaust manifolds will be a good starting point. I may need to tweek the cross over pipe and some other things but it already has a T3 flange and is better than starting from scratch.. I'd run an aftermarket T3 frame turbo. Probably something from Precision turbo and engine like I did with the 600hp eclipse. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85543

I have built a very fast DSM (1,700 post count on a DSM forum + time slips).. People kept threatening to steal it and it cant pull a boat so I sold it. Anyway with the VG30ET exhaust plumbing I may need to modify the cross over pipe etc but I dont think it will be that hard.

I'll probably an air to water IC because air to air would get wailed on by rocks on any truck I drive.. The DSM's air to air required pebble removal and minor fin straightening just driven weekends and on the trackOf course I'll need fuel system upgrades like a pump and injectors in addition to the adding the ability to tune the engine. I have used MAFT's, VPCs and AEM EMS on other cars... .. I'll just need to learn nissans.


----------

